
Portland Startup Weekend - jmorin007
http://startupweekend.com/portland-startup-weekend/
======
olefoo
Anybody here been to one of these dos?

Is it worth doing?

~~~
timr
Never been, but it sounds like exactly the wrong sort of environment for
creativity and productivity. Too many people attend; the communication
overhead must be insane.

I _can_ tell you that the folks in Seattle failed to launch last weekend. From
what I read, it sounded like there were too many chiefs, and not enough
indians (or maybe just too many chiefs). I might have gone, but by the time
that I found out about it, the event was sold out. It was therefore a bit
galling to hear (later, via the blog) that some large percentage of the
attendees were PMs, BizDev, and Marketing types.

Anyway, if you view it as a professional networking event, your expectations
will probably be more in line with the reality of the situation.

